# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون جرائم المعلوماتية السوداني لسنة 2007م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون جرائم المعلوماتية لسنة 2007م
(2007/6/20)
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية

إسم القانون . 
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون جرائم المعلوماتية لسنة 2007 " .
تطبيق . 
2ـ تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيـه إذا ارتكبت كلياً أو جزئيا ًداخل أو خارج السودان أو امتد أثرها ًداخل السودان وسواء كان الفاعل أصلياً أو شريكاً أو محرضاً على أن تكون تلك الجرائم معاقباً عليها خارج السودان مع مراعاة المبادئ العامة الواردة في القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 .
تفسير . 
3ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الإلتقاط " يقصد به مشاهدة البيانات أو المعلومات الواردة في أي رسالة إلكترونية أو سماعها أو الحصول عليها،
" البيانات أو المعلومات " يقصد بها الأرقام والحروف والرموز و كل ما يمكن تخزينه ومعالجته وتوليده وإنتاجه ونقله بالحاسوب أو أي وسائط الكترونية أخرى ،
"شبكة المعلومات" يقصد بها أي ارتباط بين أكثر من نظام معلومات للحصول على المعلومات أو تبادلها ، 
" المحتوى" يقصد به محتوى المادة الالكترونية سواء كان ذلك المحتوى نصاً أو صورةً أو صوتاً أو فيديو وما في حكمها ،
" المعلوماتية " يقصد بها نظم وشبكات ووسائل المعلومات ، البرمجيات والحواسيب والانترنت والأنشطة المتعلقة بها ،
" الموقع " يقصد به مكان إتاحة المعلومات على شبكة المعلومات من خلال عنوان محدد ،
"نظام المعلومات" يقصد به مجموعة البرامج والأدوات والمعدات لإنتاج وتخزين ومعالجة البيانات أو المعلومات أو إدارة البيانات أو المعلومات ،
"وسائط المعلومات" يقصد بها أجهزة تقانة المعلومات والاتصال .
الفصل الثانى
جرائم نظم ووسائط وشبكات المعلومات
دخول المواقع وأنظمة المعلومات المملوكة للغير .
4ـ كل من يدخل موقعاً أو نظام معلومات دون أن يكون مصرحاً له ويقوم :
(أ ) بالإطلاع عليه أو نسخه يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً ،
(ب) بإلغاء بيانات أو معلومات ملكاً للغير أو حذفها أو تدميرها أو إفشائها أو إتلافها أو تغييرها أو إعادة نشرها أو تغيير تصاميم الموقع أو إلغائه أو شغل عنوانه ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
دخول المواقع وأنظمة المعلومات من موظف عام .
5ـ كل موظف عام ، يدخل بدون تفويض موقع أو نظام معلومات خاص بالجهة التي يعمل بها أو يسهل ذلك للغير ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتتجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
التنصت أو إلتقاط أو إعتراض الرسائل .
6ـ كل من يتنصت لأي رسائل عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أجهزة الحاسوب وما في حكمها أو يلتقطها أو يعترضها ، دون تصـريح بذلك من النيابة العامة أو الجهة المختصة أو الجهة المالكة للمعلومة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
جريمة دخول المواقع عمداً بقصد الحصول علـى بيانــات أو معلومات أمنية . 
7ـ كل من يدخل عمداً موقعاً أو نظاماً مباشرة أو عن طريق شبكه المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب و ما في حكمها بغرض :
(أ ) الحصول على بيانات أو معلومات تمس الأمن القومي للبلاد أو الاقتصاد الوطني يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً ،
(ب) إلغاء بيانات أو معلومات تمس الأمن القومي للبلاد أو الإقتصاد الوطني أو حذفها أو تدميرها أو تغييرها يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
إيقاف أو تعطيل أوإتلاف البرامج أو البيانات أو المعلومات . 
8ـ كل من يدخل بأي وسيلة نظاماً أو وسائطاً أو شبكات المعلومات وما في حكمها ويقوم عمداً بإيقافـها أو تعطيلها أو تدميـر البرامج أو البيانات أو المعلومات أو مسحها أو حذفها أو إتلافها ،يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ست سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
إعاقة أو تشويش أو تعطيل الوصول للخدمة .
9ـ كل من يعوق أو يشوش أو يعطل عمداً ، وبأي وسيله ، الوصول إلى الخدمة أو الدخول إلى الأجهـزة أو البرامج أو مصـادر البيانات أو المعلومات عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسـوب أو ما في حكمها ، يعاقب بالسجن مـدة لا تتجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الفصل الثالث
الجرائم الواقعة على الأموال والبيانات والاتصالات
التهديد أو الابتزاز . 
10ـ كل من يستعمل شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسـوب أو ما في حكمها في تهديد أو إبتزاز شخص آخر لحمله علي القيام بفعل أو الامتناع عنه ولو كان هذا الفعل أو الإمتناع مشروعاً ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الاحتيال أو انتحـال صفة غير صحيحة .
11ـ كل من يتوصل عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب وما في حكمها عن طريق الاحتيال أو استخدام اسم كاذب أو انتحال صفة غير صحيحة ، بغرض الاستيلاء لنفسه أو لغيره على مال أو سند أو توقيع للسند ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز أربع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الحصول على أرقام أو بيانات بطاقات الإئتمان . 
12 ـ كل من يستخدم شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب وما في حكمها للوصول إلى أرقام أو بيانات للبطاقات الائتمانية أو مافى حكمها بقصد إستخدامها فى الحصول على بيانات الغير أو أمواله أو ما تتيحه تلك البيانات أو الأرقام من خدمات ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً . 
الإنتفاع دون وجه حق بخدمات الإتصال .
13ـ كل من ينتفع دون وجه حق بخدمات الإتصال عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز أربع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الفصل الرابع
جرائم النظام العام والآداب
الاخلال بالنظام العام والآداب . 
14ـ (1) كل من ينتج أو يعد أو يهيئ أو يرسل أو يخزن أو يروج عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها،أي محتوى مخل بالحياء أو النظام العام أو الآداب ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
(2) كل من يوفر أو يسهل عمداً أو بإهمال عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها للوصول لمحتوى مخل بالحياء أو منافٍ للنظام العام أو الآداب ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز أربع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
(3) إذا وجه الفعل المشار إليه في البندين (1) و(2) إلى حدث يعاقب مرتكبها بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
إنشاء أو نشر المواقع بقصد ترويج أفكــار وبرامج مخالفة للنظام العام أو الآداب 
15 ـ كل من ينشئ أو ينشر أو يستخدم موقعاً على الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما فى حكمها لتسهيل أو ترويج برامج أو أفكار مخالفة للنظام العام أو الآداب ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز.ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
انتهاك المعتقدات الدينية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة .
16 ـ كل من ينتهك أو يسئ أي من المعتقدات الدينية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة عن طريق شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسـوب أو ما في حكمها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
إشانة السمعة .
17ـ كل من يستخدم شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها لإشانة السمعة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
الفصل الخامس
جرائم الإرهاب والملكية الفكرية
إنشاء أو نشر المواقع للجماعات الإرهابية. 
18ـ كل من ينشئ أو ينشر أو يستخدم موقعاً على شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها لجماعة إرهابيه تحت أي مسمي لتسهيل الإتصال بقياداتها أو أعضائها أو ترويج أفكارها أو تمويلها أو نشر كيفية تصنيع المواد الحارقة أو المتفجرة أو أية أدوات تستخدم في الأعمال الإرهابية ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
جريمة نشر المصنفات الفكرية .
19ـ كل من ينشر دون وجه حق عن طريق شبكه المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها أي مصنفات فكرية أو أدبية أوأبحاث علمية أو ما في حكمها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سنة أو الغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الفصل السادس
جرائم الإتجار فى الجنس البشرى والمخدرات
وغسل الأموال
الإتجار فى الجنس البشرى . 
20ـ كل من ينشئ أو ينشر موقعاً على شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها بقصد الإتجار فى الجنس البشرى أو تسهيل التعامل فيه ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الإتجـار أو الترويـج للمخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية .
21ـ كل من ينشئ أوينشر موقعاً على شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو ما في حكمها بقصد الإتجار أو الترويج للمخدرات أوالمؤثرات العقلية أو ما في حكمها أو يسهل التعامل فيها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشرين سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
غسل الأموال . 
22ـ كل من يقوم بعملية غسل الاموال بالتسهيل أو التحويل أو الترويج أو إعادة تدويرها بواسطة شبكة المعلومات أو أحد أجهزة الحاسوب أو مافى حكمها ليكسبها الصفة القانونية مع علمه بأنها مستمدة من مصدر غير مشروع يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .
الفصل السابع
أحكام عامة
التحريض أو الإتفاق أو الإشتراك . 
23ـ (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة التحريض كل من حرض أو ساعد أو أتفق أو اشترك مع الغير على إرتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وإن لم تقع الجريمة يعاقب بنصف العقوبة المقررة لها .
(2) إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة لذلك التحريض يعاقب المحرض بذات العقوبة المقررة لها .
الشروع .
24ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشروع كل من شرع فى إرتكـاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون ويعاقب بنصف العقوبة المقررة لها .
المصادرة . 
25ـ مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسنى النية ، يجب على المحكمة في جميع الأحوال أن تحكم بمصادرة الأجهزة أو البرامج أو الوسائط المستخدمة في ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو الأموال المتحصلة منها ، كما يجب إغلاق المحل أو المشروع الذي إرتكبت فيه أى من الجرائم الواردة فى هذا القانون إذا ما إرتكبت الجريمة بعلم مالكه ، وذلك للمدة التي تراها المحكمة مناسبة . 
إبعاد الأجنبى . 
26ـ بالإضافة إلى أي عقوبات منصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر ومع مراعاة نصوص الإتفاقيات الدولية يجب على المحكمة في حالة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 7 ،15 ، 16، 18 ، 20 ، 21 و 22 ، أن تحكم بإبعاد المدان إذا كان أجنبياً.
الفصل الثامن
إجراءات تنفيذ القانون
إصدار القواعد . 
27ـ دون الإخلال بأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 يجـوز لرئيس القضاء أن يصدر قواعد خاصة لتحديد الإجراءات التي تتبع في محاكمة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المحكمة المختصة .
28ـ ينشئ رئيس القضاء وفقاً لقانون الهيئة القضائية لسـنة 1986 محكمة خاصة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
النيابة المختصة .
29ـ تنشأ بموجب أحكام قانون تنظيم وزارة العـدل لسنة 1983 نيابة متخصصة لجرائم المعلوماتية .
الشرطة المختصة .
30ـ تنشأ بموجب أحكام قانون شرطة السودان لسنة 2008 شرطة متخصصة لجرائم المعلوماتية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على التثقيف القانوني 
استفادنا كثيرا من المعلومات 
*

----------

